# Sumador binario



## roberto moreno (Jun 12, 2006)

Hace poco tuve oportunidad de resolver unas prácticas de diseño digital, uno de los puntos era resolver el diseño de un sumador de dos números de tres bits, ya hice el diseño y lo quiero compartir, pero antes se los voy explicar, dos número binarios se sumaran siguiendo las reglas básicas de sumar, por ejemplo la suma 4+6=10  en binario sería 100 + 110 = 1010, en binario 0+0=0, 0+1=1, 1+0=1 y... 1+1=10!! es decir 1+1=2 en decimal y 2decimal es 10, en el caso de nuestra suma 1+1=0 "y llevamos 1", a esto se le llama acarreo (carry), la función que resuelve: 

         A B   SUMA
         0  0     0
         0  1     1
         1  0     1
         1  1     0

Es... OR exclusiva!! así que para sumar dos bits usamos una OR exclusiva y el acarreo se genera con una AND puesto que solo tenemos acarreo cuando ambos números son "1":

         A B   CARRY
         0  0       0
         0  1       0
         1  0       0
         1  1       1

Para el caso de tres bits, podemos deducir que también es la OR exclusiva de los tres bits  y el carry es la suma de todas la combinaciones donde las variables sean 1:

         A  B C   SUMA  CARRY
         0  0  0      0          0
         0  0  1      1          0
         0  1  0      1          0
         0  1  1      0          1
         1  0  0      1          0
         1  0  1      0          1
         1  1  0      0          1
         1  1  1      1          1
El que no me crea que resuelva las tablas de verdad de arriba. Ahora ya solo falta la suma en binario:

                                          A    B    C
                                          D    E    F
                                         ------------
                                    S3  S2   S1  S0
 y por último el circuito:  cualquier duda súbanla aquí para que la resolvamos entre todos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 17, 2006)

Hola se agradece el aporte.

Si quiere y tiene tiempo puede agregarle más imágenes, expliaciónes, mapas...
En resúmen que pusiera los pasos para hacer un sumador de los bits que cada quién quiera.

Eso para que quede como un tutorial y marcarlo como importante.

Saludos


----------



## Alejandro Delgadillo (Nov 19, 2007)

Este ejercicio me ha sido útil, lo estudiaré para afirmar lo que he aprendido, no sabia como hacerlo, gracias.


----------



## calel (Oct 14, 2009)

voy a checarlo soy nuevo en esto gracias


----------



## andthymanuel (Nov 14, 2009)

Al parecer es bueno y funciona lo estare analizando y luego les dejo mis observaciones. Muy bueno esto de los foros.
A todos les deseo exitos en sus funciones...
Buen dia...


----------



## marco2287 (Ene 21, 2010)

se te agaradece de antemano el aporte muchas gracias.......


----------



## Niu (Mar 4, 2010)

Gracias! Pero ammm. . . creo que hay un error con tu diagrama, las salidas de las ultimas dos AND estan conectadas una con otra :S y la entrada de las ultimas dos OR estan conectadas entre ellas de igual manera, se poco sobre esto pero creo que eso no te lleva a niguna parte 
Si puedes checalo porfa te lo agradeceria mas :3


----------



## cmmoreno (Sep 5, 2011)

por favor nesecito el esquema de un sumador binario de 8 bits utilizando el 74ls83 y los leds por favor


----------



## clocko (Sep 5, 2011)

ya buscaste la hoja de datos del componente?????????????? solo conecta el acarreo de salida de uno en el acarreo de entrada del otro. Pero claro leyendo el datasheet seguro lo hubieras podido encontrar.................


----------

